# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  الميرغني كسلا(؟) الجلافيط (؟) دوري سوداني الممتاز

## قنوان

*الجلافيط والانيق
استاد كسلا 
دوري سوداني الممتاز
الزمان الساعه الرابعه اليوم
مع تمنياتنا للجلفوط بالفشل الزريع
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*الكوره بدت يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*اللهم انصر الانيق
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*ما شاء الله عليك يا قنوان
الجلافيط عندهم مسمار اليوم
ولو جاء محمد كمال يتم الناقصة
*

----------


## jinyajin

*تمنياتنا للجلافيط بالهزيمة وقولو ي رب
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

الجلافيط والانيق
استاد كسلا 
دوري سوداني الممتاز
الزمان الساعه الرابعه اليوم
مع تمنياتنا للجلفوط بالفشل الزريع



كجيهم كجاهم البلاء
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*أستــــــــــــــــــــــااااااااااااااااااذة !!!!!

*

----------


## عاشقة الكوكب الاحمر

*طيب ما تخليهو مسمارين يا جواندي
                        	*

----------


## kakoool

*وين يا اخوانا 
الكورة بدت ليها نص ساعة ومافي اي تحديث
*

----------


## Almothanna

*Almothanna, أبو اية, جواندي, jinyajin, kakoool, قنوان
عل الناس بخير ؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوسو المريخابية
					

طيب ما تخليهو مسمارين يا جواندي



 عشان خاطرك اي نتيجة بث 3 نقاط للانيق
*

----------


## قنوان

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه تسلل
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*هههههههههههههههههههه انا كجيت سادومبا
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*يارب انصر الانيق اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييييييين
                        	*

----------


## ترطيبة

*الحكم يلغي الهدف
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*اللهم انصر الانيق
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*دا رابط المباراة 

وآسفين والله ماشفت الموضوع دا 

نظام شفقة وكدا

http://www.watchfomny.com/Video/Arab...an/Sudan-2.htm
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

ما شاء الله عليك يا قنوان

الجلافيط عندهم مسمار اليوم

ولو جاء محمد كمال يتم الناقصة



افريكانو وينو ؟؟
*

----------


## قنوان

*يا كريم للانيق
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*هجمه هلاليه فااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشله
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*الحارس يخلص
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*Almothanna, أبو اية, مرهف, az3d, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, kakoool, ود الحلة, قنوان



*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*معليش يا شباب
ما داير أحبطكم
بس الجماعة حيردوا اعتبارهم 
في الانيق
وبراااااااااااااااكم شايفين






ذكرتوني 
الوكيل بوضياف
عمل اتفاق مع مهاجم هلالي خطيييير
وهو واحد طبعا" الخطير عندهم
عشان يسوقه لفريق خارجي كبيييير
والامور ماشة تمام التمام
وإنشالله ربنا يتمم علي خير
























إتسندمي





*

----------


## قنوان

*الدقيقه 20 لا زالت النتيجه تعادليه
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يالمثنى عذبتنا 
اسمى ما موجود . . . ليييييييه ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*المعز نفضها الله تنفضك البرده
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*هو هيثم في؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*الانيق مرض
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

المعز نفضها الله تنفضك البرده



ههههااااااااااااااااااااااي
*

----------


## قنوان

*شلاليت يشلت الكوره لعمر بخيت
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*المعز معصور وركنيه للانيق
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*تاني نفضها
*

----------


## قنوان

*راسيه للانيق واظنو كده كان مغمض
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*يلا يلا يا انيق
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الله يستر
الانيق شد حيلك
*

----------


## قنوان

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههه
ضاعت
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

المعز نفضها الله تنفضك البرده



 ههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآى
*

----------


## قنوان

*يا شباب الكوره القبضها المعز بيدو وشايتها زميلو دي مش مخالفه
*

----------


## قنوان

*احييييييييييييي من احمد عادل
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*الله يجازيك
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*المتواجدون حاليا :9 (9 عضو و 0 ضيف )



Almothanna, أبو اية, africanu, الأبيض ضميرك, احمد الدباسي, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, kakoool, قنوان





في عضو رااااااااااااايح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

يكونشي من التانين !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*

----------


## قنوان

*ضربه جزاء لم تحسب للانيق
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*افريكانووووووووووووووو
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ضاعت
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*فاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااول للانيق
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*
			يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 9 (8 عضو و 1 ضيف)

حباب الضيف !!

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*احمد عادل جاب قون واللا شنو يا قنوان ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*مرض مرض مرض
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

احمد عادل جاب قون واللا شنو يا قنوان ؟؟



 ااي جاب قون يا ابيض انشاء الله ما ينفعو
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*هاليفاااااااااااا وين الليله ما ظاهر
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*أستغفر الله العظيم
لكن كامبوس ده شكله 
ضاااااااااااااااااااااااامن النتيجة

*

----------


## قنوان

*احمد عادل دا مالو هايج
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*ايهاب دا جا متين
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الانيق القلبي رادو

اعمل حاجة
*

----------


## قنوان

*شنو الصنه دي
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*والله يا افريكانو بالانا شايفاهو دا الا الحاجه تعمل انيق
*

----------


## قنوان

*الشوط الاول انتهي توووووووووووووووووووووووووت
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*أحرجتنا يا أنيق




*

----------


## az3d

*غايتو شوط مسيخ مساخة
والله يخجلوا
دا تيم يشارك في الابطال
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*دراويش لاقو مداح

كسلا مالك عليا
*

----------


## az3d

*انتو ديل لاعبين في الليق ولا هم كدا دايما عواليق
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

انتو ديل لاعبين في الليق ولا هم كدا دايما عواليق



 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## ترطيبة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

احييييييييييييي من احمد عادل




كان سمعتك مهيرة الهلال بتشلخك :dai5:
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*
			يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 14  (14 عضو و 0 ضيف)



Almothanna, أبو اية, africanu, مرهف, az3d, الأبيض ضميرك, احمد الدباسي, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, kakoool, kramahmad, ود الحلة, قنوان


كدا في عضوين راحو في حق الله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## az3d

*هوووووووووووووووووي هاليفااااااا دا ما بشبه الهليل






























بشبه القطن التنزاني
دا غير التشادي دا تيم بلعب في الليق بتاع يوغندا
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة az3d
					

غايتو شوط مسيخ مساخة
والله يخجلوا
دا تيم يشارك في الابطال






اليخجلوا لاعبين الميرغني
ياخ اتغلبوا ما قلنا حاجة
لكن كمان العبوا شوية كده
عملتوها شينة
 
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ترطيبة
					

كان سمعتك مهيرة الهلال بتشلخك :dai5:



 بي بنج ولا ساي :wa2o:
*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

اليخجلوا لاعبين الميرغني
ياخ اتغلبوا ما قلنا حاجة
لكن كمان العبوا شوية كده
عملتوها شينة
 



يعني جماعتك هببوا شنو

والله ديل انا لو مكانهم انسحب
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

 بي بنج ولا ساي :wa2o:



تبكي بس يا بتنا
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*بدت الكوره
                        	*

----------


## ترطيبة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

 بي بنج ولا ساي :wa2o:




انتوا دكاترة في بعض حلوها بيناتكم :014:
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

بدت الكوره



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نرخي صوتنا ولا شنو:anim-jjd::anim-jjd::anim-jjd:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*اللهم انصر الانيق
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الانيق

برد لي بطني
*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ترطيبة
					

انتوا دكاترة في بعض حلوها بيناتكم :014:



 شكلو انا الديك وهي التوره مادام فيها شليخ:blb6:
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*أحمد عادل يحرز هدف
أحمد عادل يهدف 
أحمد عادل





أحرجتونا يا ناس كسلا

*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

الانيق

برد لي بطني



 بطنك مالها سلامتك
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*سلام عليكم ياناس
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*اها يا شباب فتكم بعافيه ماشه اصلي واقرا يس للانيق واداعي الجلافيط
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*قنون كجة الانيق وغطست حجرو افتلو البوست ولا شوفو ليكم حاجة تانية انا عندى حلة تقلية ماش عليها والقراصة فى السماء مع السلامة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

اها يا شباب فتكم بعافيه ماشه اصلي واقرا يس للانيق واداعي الجلافيط



انتي حركتك دي مابتخليها

المغرب عليهو ساعة كمان

احرسي البوست ده نمن ربنا يفرجها
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اها يا اولادنا النتيجة كيف
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الاسياد كيف بعد عودة القائد خليفة؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الجلافيط   1

الميرغني   0
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

الجلافيط   1

الميرغني   0



نتمناها تعادلية
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

الاسياد كيف بعد عودة القائد خليفة؟؟؟



 
اســـــــــــــــــياد شنو

ديل الامراض
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

اســـــــــــــــــياد شنو

ديل الامراض



قصدك المداح
 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*معقولة بس؟؟
بشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة؟؟  ؟؟؟


*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

معقولة بس؟؟
بشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة؟؟  ؟؟؟





احمد عادل وبشة
فاضل بس هاليفة يسجل كمان ويكتمل مثلث الرعب
سبحان الله
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

معقولة بس؟؟

بشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة؟؟  ؟؟؟ 



 مالو ؟؟؟ اوع يكون جاب قون !!
انا دى دخلتى صليت المغرب وجيت لقيت بشه قدامى
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*ماقلنا ليكم
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

مالو ؟؟؟ اوع يكون جاب قون !!
انا دى دخلتى صليت المغرب وجيت لقيت بشه قدامى



الابيض ضميرك 
 has been added to
the  black list

*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

الابيض ضميرك 
 has been added to
the  black list




ياعمك دا قاعد فى القائمة السوداء من كورة الترجى
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

ياعمك دا قاعد فى القائمة السوداء من كورة الترجى



مفروض يكون في ابدال واحلال 
عشان نتخارج منها ياخ
 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

مفروض يكون في ابدال واحلال 
عشان نتخارج منها ياخ
 



ها ها هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي
 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

الابيض ضميرك 

has been added to
the black list









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

ياعمك دا قاعد فى القائمة السوداء من كورة الترجى



هوووووووووووووى
يا red planet ويا محمد كمال
اعملوا حسابكم ما تحرشوا علينا الاداره اصلهم اليومين 
ما لاقين ليهم سبب . . . يقومو يشوتونا وكده !!
قال بلاك لست قال !!
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

مالو ؟؟؟ اوع يكون جاب قون !!
انا دى دخلتى صليت المغرب وجيت لقيت بشه قدامى





تخيل

بكل أسف 
:ANSmile08:

*

----------


## ابوبكر ود المحجوب

*اها الجلافيط خبرم شنو؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					

ها ها هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي
 



لا تضحك علي اخيك فيعافيه الله ويبتليك
:dn3:
 
*

----------


## ترطيبة

*عينكم لي سيد البوست وتطعنوا في الابيض ضميرك

*

----------


## محمد كمال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ترطيبة
					

عينكم لي سيد البوست وتطعنوا في الابيض ضميرك




سيد البوست الفيه معروفة ماداير ليه كلام مجرب كتير ومن فتحت البوست دا انا قنعت
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

هوووووووووووووى
يا red planet ويا محمد كمال
اعملوا حسابكم ما تحرشوا علينا الاداره اصلهم اليومين 
ما لاقين ليهم سبب . . . يقومو يشوتونا وكده !!
قال بلاك لست قال !!



الفي قلبو ابو الحرقص ....
ديل ناس طيبين  ما بشوتوا الكجوجاب(تلجة)
الا كان قصدك حاجة تانية:c020: 
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*قلنا ليكم الميرغني ما منو رجا
*

----------


## تينا

*البت قنوان القال ليها اتشالقي منو وافتحي البوست 
ما كان تخلي لناس محمد كمال
 ماتزعل ياولدنا
*

----------


## ترطيبة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

البت قنوان القال ليها اتشالقي منو وافتحي البوست 
ما كان تخلي لناس محمد كمال
 ماتزعل ياولدنا



كجاجة ساي :1 (11):
غايتو جنس غايتو :a7rjtne:
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد كمال
					

ياعمك دا قاعد فى القائمة السوداء من كورة الترجى










 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

مفروض يكون في ابدال واحلال 

عشان نتخارج منها ياخ



يا محمد كمال انا يوم كورة الترجى من الزعل والصداع ما دخلت خالص !!
 red planet عشان تتخارج تقوم ترمينى أنا ؟؟؟
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

هوووووووووووووى
يا red planet ويا محمد كمال
اعملوا حسابكم ما تحرشوا علينا الاداره اصلهم اليومين 
ما لاقين ليهم سبب . . . يقومو يشوتونا وكده !!
قال بلاك لست قال !!




انت قاصد أفريكانو
صاح؟
وبعدين يا ضميرك انت سيد الشي ذاته
معقولة بس

















تلج في السودان 
مبالغة
 
*

----------

